# Oats alternative



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi at the moment I'm cutting my morning shake is 50g whey with 100g oats, use never liked oats but I'm really getting sick of them, what else could I have in there place that is of similar makros?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

rice and chicken?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have stopped oats and wheat to test myself against intolerance (4th day now). I have 8 eggs for breaky but can't tell you a replacement with similar macros


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Try weetabix... think their about 12.5g of carbs each. I've squashed 4 in my shaker before.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Have you tried the powderd oats from MP?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I use readybrek, it's basicly just powdered oats.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just eat a bowl of no added sugar Alpen in the morning, oats bore the $hit out of me.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

thanx for replys guys, i have used ready break before and il be honest its much better, il prolly just buy more of that and stick it out, i do like weetbix but i couldnt have them with out milk and suger lol, so prolly best i just leave it


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you tried rolled barley flakes.


----------

